# pared / muro - wall



## LaTejanita

Cual es la diferencia entre "pared" y "muro"?  Cuando se usa "pared" y cuando se usa "muro"?


----------



## Fannila

Tejanita,
Para nosotros la pared llega hasta el techo. Like the walls of a house.
Un muro es una pared mas pequena que no llega hasta el techo. Podria llamarse a short wall. Regularmente los muros estan afuera de la casa en el jardin separando algo de algo o en el frente. Ojala te ayude. Cuidate. F.


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno pero también hay muros que aún rodean ciertas ciudades construídas en la edad media. Un muro es mucho más extenso y ancho que una pared la que únicamente separa habitaciones.


----------



## César Enriquez

Ok, muro se utiliza más para referirse a la estructura en sí, como en "muro de colindancia"; y pared se utiliza más en referencia a la cara de la estructura como en "pared exterior o interior" o "colgar un cuadro en la pared"... pared se utiliza también para referirse a la sección o grosor... pero en tu contexto diría que es la cara no la estructura en sí...
 Algo más: muro es más formal, por ejemplo "el Muro de Berlín" o "el Muro de las Lamentaciones"... espero que te sirva, saludos...


----------



## Juri

*Pared* is more partition wall, a light brick wall, or the wall of a mountain;
*muro *is dry stone wall,, boundary wall, foundation wall, main wall,outer w.,firewall, city walls, the Berlin Wall...


----------



## César Enriquez

Y en referencia a las estructuras que rodean ciudades prefiero el término muralla que es un "muro" de mayor tamaño, en ese aspecto la diferencia entre pared y muro no tiene que ver con el tamaño...
Pared se utiliza más coloquialmente pues es lo que vemos, la cara de estructura... como en esa cancion de Leo Dan "¡Esa pared, que no me deja verte! ¡debe caer! por obra del amor..."  
Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno, cuando todo lo demás falla, consultemos el diccionario. Según el DRAE pared es una obra de albañilería vertical que cierra o limita un espacio.
Muralla es un muro u obra defensiva que rodea una plaza fuerte o protege un territorio...

Claro, lo que no estoy diciendo es que dá muro como sinónimo de pared o tapia.


----------



## LaTejanita

Gracias, todos los comentarios me ayudaron... Ahora solo me queda poner esta informacion en practica, y no llamar a lo que es una pared un muro y vice versa.  Ciao.


----------



## panjabigator

Hola a todos,

If you wanted to say that I "ran into a wall" in the sense that I hit a road block/was thwarted in some X attempt, would you use the word "muro" or "pared?"  Me podéis proveer un ejemplo de tal uso?


----------



## LaTejanita

You probably wouldn't use "pared" or "muro" at all since the idiom doesn't translate literally.  I would just be literal - use the word "obstáculo" (obstacle) maybe.

Does anyone know of any equivalent idiom in Spanish?


----------



## César Enriquez

Pues si existe una expresion literal en español para "road block": muro de contención...
Saludos desde las bellas costas de México D.F.


----------



## Caramelo-C

¿Es muro y pared el misma?    gracias por ayuda!


----------



## alexacohen

Un muro es exterior y una pared es interior.


----------



## Caramelo-C

aaaaah gracias!!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

LaTejanita said:


> You probably wouldn't use "pared" or "muro" at all since the idiom doesn't translate literally.  I would just be literal - use the word "obstáculo" (obstacle) maybe.
> 
> Does anyone know of any equivalent idiom in Spanish?



_Con la iglesia hemos topado _


----------



## KennyJN

¿Cómo se traduciría entonces "algunas viviendas aprovechaban la *muralla* como *pared de fondo*"? En inglés, teóricamente, se utiliza el mismo término para "muralla" o "muro" o "pared; pero, si quisieramos diferenciarlo de alguna forma, ¿cómo deberíamos traducirlo?


----------



## KennyJN

Se me ocurre una posible traducción, a ver qué os parece:

"some dwellings used the *wall of the village* as *one of their own walls*"
o
"some dweelings used the wall of the village as *one of their own*"


----------



## gatogab

*muro**.*
(Del lat. _murus_).

*1. *m. Pared o tapia.
*2. *m. *muralla.*

*muralla**.*
(Del it. _muraglia_, pared, muralla).

*1. *f. Muro u obra defensiva que rodea una plaza fuerte o protege un territorio.
pared
*pared**.*
(Del lat. _parĭes, -ĕtis_).

*1. *f. Obra de albañilería vertical, que cierra o limita un espacio.
*2. *f. Placa de cualquier material con que se divide o cierra un espacio. _Una casucha miserable con paredes de paja._
*3. *f. Superficie lateral de un cuerpo.
*4. *f. Superficie plana y alta que forman las cebadas y los trigos cuando están bastante crecidos y cerrados.
*5. *f. Conjunto de cosas o personas que se aprietan o unen estrechamente.
*6. *f._ Dep._ En el fútbol, jugada entre dos compañeros del mismo equipo, que consiste en que el primero, con el fin de eludir al contrario, pasa la pelota al segundo, que se la devuelve inmediatamente unos metros más adelantada. _Hacer la pared._

*tapia**.*
(De or. inc.).

*1. *f. Cada uno de los trozos de pared que de una sola vez se hacen con tierra amasada y apisonada en una horma.
*2. *f. Esta misma tierra amasada y apisonada.
*3. *f. Pared formada de *tapias.*
*4. *f. Muro de cerca.
*5. *f._ Constr._ Medida superficial que en Madrid era de 49 ó 50 pies cuadrados.
*~** real.*
*1. *f._ Constr._ Pared que se forma mezclando la tierra con alguna parte de cal.
*más sordo que una **~**.*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
_gatogab_


----------



## KennyJN

Muchas gracias por la información!!!


----------



## juanckar

But in English, the same word (wall) defines both, isn't it??

Is not there a way to distinguish them?


----------



## gatogab

juanckar said:


> But in English, the same word (wall) defines both, isn't it??
> 
> Is not there a way to distinguish them?


 
I think we can distinguish them within the conversation about these theme.
I hope I've been clear
gg


----------



## juanckar

Yes, but i was wondering if there was other word that i didn't know.

Thank you 



gatogab said:


> I think we can distinguish them within the conversation about these theme.
> I hope I've been clear
> gg


----------



## gatogab

juanckar said:


> Yes, but i was wondering if there was other word that i didn't know.
> 
> Thank you


 
Maybe. We must just wait a little bit for another options.
gg


----------



## p1pe

_I am going to try to ask this in Spanish:_
¿Què es la diferencia entre "la pared" y "el muro"?


----------



## GringoDave

As far as I know they are synonyms, although I would personally normally use pared when I am inside a house talking about a wall, whereas muro if I was outside looking at a castle wall, or a stone wall, or something like that.


----------



## Marxelo

To make a long story short, *Pared *for houses, *muros *for fortresses.


----------



## p1pe

Thanks, I get it!


----------



## mariposita

The word *muralla* is also used for city walls and fortresses.


----------



## p1pe

... So, if I am standing on the street and looking at the walls of buildings, I am looking at murallas; but if I am inside looking at the walls of a classroom, for example, I am looking at paredes?


----------



## mariposita

When I said city walls, I meant the defensive walls that go around a city (Roman, medieval, etc.)... also the walls around a castle, fortress, or other defensive sort of building.


----------



## p1pe

Oh, okay.  Thanks!


----------



## Les Pinter

In Mexico City, for "hit the wall" we say it like native Nahuatl speakers say it: "dar con pader."  The spoonerism is the joke. It's a little racist, but so is the Mexican upper middle class...


----------

